#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Statistica v7.0

## aliali

*STATISTICA Data Analysis Software Products*



by StatSoft 
StatSoft's flagship product line is the _STATISTICA_ suite of analytics software products.  _STATISTICA_ provides the most comprehensive array of data analysis, data management, data visualization, and data mining procedures. Its techniques include the widest selection of predictive modeling, clustering, classification, and exploratory techniques in one software platform.

_STATISTICA_ is a tried and true analytics platform with more than two decades of history in delivering successful business results for our customers, a global user base of more than 600,000 users.

_STATISTICA_ is provided in four basic categories of product lines:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] _STATISTICA_ products designed for use by multiple users across a site or an entire organization, including the use of _STATISTICA_ through thin client (Web browser) architectures access across a Wide Area Network.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  _STATISTICA_ products deployed in a highly-scalable, Web-based architecture for customized, turnkey Web-based analytic applications.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] The most comprehensive and effective system of user-friendly tools for the entire data mining process - from querying databases to generating final reports.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  _STATISTICA_ products designed for use on a single workstation.

_STATISTICA_ continues to be applied across countless industries and applications, including:

R&D, Quality Control and Process Monitoring in the Chemical, Petrochemical, Pharmaceutical, and Heavy Equipment Manufacturing industriesWarranty Analysis and Remote Monitoring applications in the Manufacturing industrySix Sigma Applications across all industries including Manufacturing, Healthcare, and Business Process AnalysisRisk Analysis, Customer Segmentation, and Credit Scoring in the Financial Services and Insurance industriesDownload:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password:
egpet.netSee More: Statistica v7.0

----------


## nzei

Please can some help me upload ADINA Finite Element Analysis software. Thanks

----------


## sinodas

Thanks a lot for the share .

----------


## caubengo

Deaar Aliali, could you please upload it again. Thanks alot!

----------


## sk_mohan

Hi aliali

I need Petrel along with -----files, could you please upload....

----------


## mabu

Hi aliali,

Links are died, can you upload on 4shared again?
Thanks

----------


## meyssam1983

the links are dead
please up load again
thanks

----------


## mohammed sileem

thanks mohammed sileem

----------


## landmark

hi the links are dead can you put it again

----------


## landmark

-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jasem

links is dead.
Please Reupload in other servers

----------


## Jasem

This is Statistica v8.0

Version: 8.0.360 + update to 8.0.550
Developer: StatSoft
Platform: PC
Compatibility with Vista: complete
System requirements: Windows 95-Vista
Language: English
Tabletka: Present
813 Mb

Download from SharingMatrix:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Download from RapidShare:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sinodas

Thanks Jasem for upload ----- is working tested

See More: Statistica v7.0

----------


## doombuggy

Jasem please upload on 4shared.com

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------

